# Super animals



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

Thought everyone would like to know that our FDA is considering allowing GENETICALLY ENGINEERED Salmon, Chicken, and Beef to be sold in this country as of 2011 or sooner. Not only that , it does not have to be labeled as same. They claim it will stop mad cow disease and promote heart healthier eggs As well as having the animal mature faster.This is according to an article in Todays Palm Beach Post.. The salmon will come to market first. A company in Boston(Aqua Bounty Technologies ) is seeking final approval from FDA on this matter. Who knows if the company pays the FDA enough for testing ??they will be approved. 
As you all know by now I have no use for The FDA.Years ago they were very good ,but times change however. We are so lucky, now we will all be able to eat super chicken, beef and fish .
WHAT ARE YOUR THOUGHTS???


----------



## youngbuck (Oct 23, 2007)

So, this stuff freaks me out a bit. But what exactly does genetically engineered mean? I have an idea, but I don't like what I think it is and would like some clarification. Personally, I think this man playing god **** has got to stop, imagine what our great grandchildren are going to be eating, this is only the beginning. It's nice and all to have food so cheap, but people in general including myself really need to get their priorities straight. I could go on and on about this subject, but I'd rather not.


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

If I had to define it I would say it is basicly the accumulation of more then 1 DNA s and then in a laboritory bringing all their genes down to form 1 gene instead of many. I aquate it to Hitler, when he tried to make all male infants born have blond hair and be muscular. 
People wonder why I do not like nor trust the FDA, this is one of the many reasons. Sure you are testing and approving now but what will it do to future generations? both in the animals and us'. The government can't even run the economic system correctly much less the food chain.


----------

